# Just Another Jewelery Box



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Just finished this one Just what i need is another one It is made out of walnut And walnut inlay 1/2" thick I did not want to plane it down and make saw dust just to get it thinner the rest of the box is 7/8" thick I used cabnet grade lacqure And no stain I like the natural look to all my wood Thanks for looking del schisler


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL job del! I like the design and choice of wood.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

Nice job 

Like you I love to make a box or two,after all that's all a cabinet is ,just a bigger box.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

To show the natural beauty of wood is the best way to show it period... I think. 
Very nicely done Del.


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

ahh black walnut ! All natural is the way to show this beautiful wood ! is that correct about 7/8" ? sturdy , ay ? I also hate to waste wood by planing it down.....have to sharpen my resawing skills soon.....just bought the riser block and longer blades for my Jet 14" another toy hahahahaa


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Del, I'm just getting into making boxes. What finishes did you use on this project and how did you do that process?

Thanks Del,

Karateed (Ed)


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*jewelry box*

what i use is a cabnet grade lacqure mfd. by M.L. CAMBELL magnalux and their thinner I use a HVLP sprayer i like lacqure because it dry's so fast You can get 3 coat's on easy and be done this is the finish i use Of course their are lot's of finish's out their some may be better But this is my choise And also i Flock the inside with the color i want also I use dove tales also Add's some better look to them del


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Del....


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow del! That looks really nice, I'm always impressed by your work.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*working on a oak dresser will post pic*



Mark said:


> Oh wow del! That looks really nice, I'm always impressed by your work.


thanks for the nice remarks Working on a oak (repo Antique) dresser Will post pic's del


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

That sounds great! I look forward to seeing it.


----------

